# Some mice



## Herzschlag (May 2, 2013)

Here are some of my mice I have in my breeding.

CPB Satin









CPB









Himalayan









SSP









PEW Satin









Bone









Extreme Black









A new Splash mouse but I don' t know what colour... She has red eyes and her brother (looks as she) has black eyes. 


















Bone Splash


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Oooh, -beautiful-!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Stunning! I love the splashed, and I'm feeling very jealous right now!


----------



## Herzschlag (May 2, 2013)

Thanks, yes I like the Splashs too!  But often I have problems with the Splashs to find out their real colour. I find this is very difficult because a CPB looks like much lighter as a CPB Splash!? Do you think so? My CPBs are rather beige and the CPB Splashs looks sometimes as Sepia -so they are really dark...

As an example one of my CPB Splash









and a CPB


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I have no ecperience with ce/ch or even splashed so I really don't know. I hope to start working with splashed and tri, but you can tell I don't know enough yet. :lol: Love the splashed sitting with the rose, so pretty.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the satin cpb, don't normally like satin but it looks good on her


----------



## Herzschlag (May 2, 2013)

Yes, the splashed are very interesting and no mouse looks like same. I' m breeding the splashed also first since under one year. I looked a very long time for them because in Austria there are very little breeders so it' s hard to find the right mice...


----------

